# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Mettre le son des Mp3, DivX sur toutes les baffles d'un 5.1

## Vince

Salut,

J'ai achet un 5.1 Logitech X530 que j'ai branch sur ma carte son intgre (chipset ASUS P5Q qui gre le 5.1).
Hors quand une vido n'est pas en 5.1 ou que j'coute des mp3 stro je n'ai pas de son sur les 2 baffles arrire.
*Je souhaiterai que ces baffles arrires soient actives mme si ce n'est pas du 5.1.*
J'ai dj fait pas mal de recherches sur le net et j'ai test pas mal de logiciels, ainsi que de configurer le driver de ma carte son mais rien  faire...
J'ai test entre autre Matrix mixer qui fait marcher mes baffles mais le son dessus est trs mauvais.
J'ai trouv un  plugin winamp ATSurround qui fait marcher ces baffles, mais je finis par avoir un souffle dsagrable dans le son...

*Connaissez vous un logiciel ou un moyen d'activer les baffles arrires sur des Mp3 ou des DivX stro ?*

Merci d'avance de vos rponses.  :;):

----------


## Vince

Personne ?  ::?: 

Je suis sous VISTA...

----------


## Vince

Je suis sympa je vous donne la solution : *ICI*  ::mouarf::

----------

